# Hoop House



## mistyblue

As we are taking down the old barn that is falling down on us, we are putting in new homes. We built two buck houses and then we heard about the hoop houses and decided to give it a try this past weekend.

We are very happy with how it turned out. We did make one mistake and that was putting the t-post on the outside, but it did not really effect much.

Just a few pictures to go along with it.

We bought the tarp a little to big but figured a way to make it work:









The North facing wall. You can see the tarp stretched over the t-post, good thing they are capped.









It is tall enough that Wallace can walk into it without hitting his head and he is 6'3".


----------



## greatcashmeres

Great job and nice to have the comfy height! :thumb:


----------



## mistyblue

LOL He constantly is hitting his head on things and complaining about how the everything is built for short people. We made a few mistakes as this was our first, but we now know what to do.

We love the fact that it was under $100, took less than a hour to put up and the goats love it. Also, if we need to it would be nothing to close one end off.


----------



## StaceyRosado

What size cattle pannels did you use? what type of tarp did you use (length, width, and strength).

HOw did you secure the T posts to the pannels? how did you secure the tarp to the pannels without creating leak points? 

Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats

cool idea.......... :thumbup: :greengrin:


----------



## mistyblue

Stacey, we used 2 - 16ft cattle pannels, 3 - 6 ft t-post, a 16x24 tarp, and we attached the panels together and to the t-post with a #12 galvanized tie wire that comes on a spool and then double it. 

We took the panels and just bent them over with the ends approx 4 to 5 feet apart, wired the panels together about every 3rd square, and then wired them to the t-post, put the yellow caps on the top of the t-post. It would work better I think if the t-post were on the inside but he wanted on the outside for more stability. Then we just put the tarp over the top and wired it down except where toward the bottom we used the heavy duty plastic tie-wraps.

I hope that makes sense, I am not always good with instructions. :roll:


----------



## StaceyRosado

thanks - that helps I appreciate it 

this would be good for hay storage too


----------



## Epona142

Awesome!!! I am thinking that is perfect for hay storage too, just what I need. I can see it would be fairly easy too, to put a tarp wall on one end and make it three sided.

I've seen these before but your pics and explanation is the best


----------



## mistyblue

You know I did not think about hay storage, it would be great for that. I have a neighbor that is going to build a big one for his tractor.


----------



## Native87

Thanks so much for sharing this. I have another idea now. I will have several paddocks to rotate my goats in and I am going to build a hoop house in each paddock instead of a very temporary wood shelter that I would move them to everyday. I really like this. Thanks again.
~ Terry


----------



## mistyblue

I got the ideal from another forum, and it was so easy. We just had to remember to measure first and to put the t-post in, and then put the panels up before tieing the panels together. LOL It did not quite work when we had laid them flat and tied them, they did not want to bend real well.

But even with the trail and error it did not take a hour to put up.

This is where I got the ideal - we just did not make it as big as theirs are.
http://allnaturalsimplelife.blogspot.co ... -barn.html


----------



## liz

Cool.....I have 2 smaller versions of these , one in each pen for shade, where I live there are no trees around and the sun is directly over the goats all day...they work great! I've not thot of making these for hay storage, wonderful idea!


----------



## DebMc

Wow! Great idea! Thanks for sharing.

Deb Mc


----------



## AlaskaBoers

cool ! if I only had more panels....


----------

